# Is 921 in stores?



## comet48

Getting ready to do a major upgrade to my existing month to month dish network system. Want to give it to wife for Xmas. So my question is are the receivers in stores waiting dor the go ahead top start selling them, or are they still in the factory? 
Nice forum. Wish I had found it earlier.
regards


----------



## Mark Lamutt

The 921s aren't yet available comet48. We're hoping to see them start rolling out "any day now"...

They're still sitting in the Dish Network warehouses last I heard earlier this week.

And, BTW, welcome to DBSTalk! :hi:


----------



## boba

Mark they aren't in the Dallas warehouse and according to my salesrep they don't even have a skew for the product.


----------



## Mark Lamutt

They're in the Denver warehouses. At least a bunch of them are. I'm pretty sure Atlanta has some as well.


----------



## BobMurdoch

ANY day now. Of course Mark is the only one who may have it by Xmas though......


----------



## MikeSoltis

Just FYI, the skinny I got today (12/18) from my local dealer, he talked to "Echostar direct" and found out for me...
1. They hope to be shipping by the end of the year, but it will probably be early January.
2. There is no set retail price (?) He said this is what his rep told him, which he thinks means it might be less than the $999 previously mentioned (by me).


----------



## BobMurdoch

Boo.

(grabs rolled up newspaper)

SMACK! (whacks over top of animated E* Dish from those CGI commercials)

Bad E*!


----------



## ocnier

Why would dish not send them out? I mean the christmas sales would be awesome. I just don't get their thinking.


----------



## Mark Lamutt

Because they aren't ready yet.


----------



## kstevens

Mark Lamutt said:


> Because they aren't ready yet.


So, that has never stopped them in the past 

Ken


----------



## Mark Lamutt

True...but it needs to be true in this case.


----------



## laker

I just came across a vendor on the internet who indicates he will have 200 units ready to ship from Chicago this coming Monday. No credit cards - only M.O. and certified checks. You can over-night a deposit today! Maybe I can have my new toy before Christmas after all.


----------



## ocnier

I know which vendor you're talking about. I called him personally. He said they are physically on a truck headed his way, however, the whole money order only business makes me a little weary (sorry, for a grand I gotta use a credit card for my own protection although I am sorely tempted right now).


----------



## BobMurdoch

I understand why he wants to go the money order route, he has to pay a surcharge to the Credit Card compnaies (usually 1.5%) which will reduce his profit even further from the small amount they are already getting. Also, with the high price tag on these units he may be maxing out his credit line with his distributor and a quick cash payment will allow him to reduce it quickly.

That being said, I wouldn't give ANYONE cash or a money order that left we no recourse in case of a scam or problem. (Yeah, we got your money order, but oops, they shorted the order and the next batch isn't coming for 2 months. Sorry, no refunds. You'll just have to wait.) I can't see a single dealer grabbing 200 when the ENTIRE country is supposedly only going to get 1000. Approach with caution. Find a local guy and pay with cash only when he hands you the box, if you must.


----------



## BarryO

Yea, I'm gonna pass on this guy as well. I don't trust anyone enough to send them cash; with a CC you get enough legal protection that I'm comfortable with it.

He updated his site today to plea that he's not left "holding the bag". With these policies, I wish him luck.

As for the delays in releasing the 921, I wish I had the exclusive franchise in Denver for the sale of Rolaids, or wherever it is that the 921 development team is located.  These guys must be feeling alot of pressure right now ...


----------



## BobMurdoch

Based on when they have released new receivers in the past.... how long does it usually take before they get from the warehouses to the dealers' hands? Are we talking a day or two, or does it take longer?


----------



## pgski

I am new to the forum but I look forward to the new equipment. I just got back from Sears, the sales guy told me that he was told by the E* rep. that the 921 and 811 are suppose to show up the 1st or 2nd week of Jan. I live in So. Ca.


----------



## Dave

Dish does now have the 921 listed on there web site for sale


----------



## Dave

For any of you that can't find them on the Dish Web Site they are listed in the DVR's and the HD sections under products.


----------



## srrobinson2

Dave said:


> For any of you that can't find them on the Dish Web Site they are listed in the DVR's and the HD sections under products.


Dave--I'm looking in both places, and I don't see it...


----------



## srrobinson2

srrobinson2 said:


> Dave--I'm looking in both places, and I don't see it...


Ahh--they don't list it under DVR or HDTV on their products page, but if you go one more deep, you can see it. thanks!


----------



## Guest

I opted to go with the 811 as opposed to waiting for the 921. The 811 was "free" to new subscribers for one thing versus $900+ for the 921. Second, after I received the 811 and viewed the HD channels (and others), there's nothing to record anyway. In HD you get are old Hockey and Basketball games, HBO outdated movies, nothing on HD PPV worth watching and paying for, and nothing on their "special events" channel. When Dish catches up with VOOM on the HD channel line-up, then I may look at the 921. But for now, its just flushing money down the toliet.


----------



## BarryO

KenO said:


> ... HBO outdated movies, nothing on HD PPV worth watching and paying for, and nothing on their "special events" channel. When Dish catches up with VOOM on the HD channel line-up, then I may look at the 921. But for now, its just flushing money down the toliet.


Great; one more available for the rest of us. 

'guess you didn't see LOTR on HD PPV earlier, or Band of Brothers on HBO...


----------



## Guest

BarryO said:


> Great; one more available for the rest of us.
> 
> 'guess you didn't see LOTR on HD PPV earlier, or Band of Brothers on HBO...


Yawn


----------



## tahoerob

laker said:


> I just came across a vendor on the internet who indicates he will have 200 units ready to ship from Chicago this coming Monday. No credit cards - only M.O. and certified checks. You can over-night a deposit today! Maybe I can have my new toy before Christmas after all.


He probably meant to say they are 721s!!!!!


----------



## tahoerob

KenO said:


> Yawn


maybe you need to catch "Bikini Destinations" on HDNet


----------



## jsa_usenet

Does anyone have any ideas who are the real retailers in the San Francisco/Bay Area?

The phone numbers supplied by Dish seem to be wholesale-only operations or very non-retail-ish (with the exception of CompUSA or RadioShack).

The only local retailer I've spoken to who even knows what a 921 is said mid to end of January, after speaking to Dish as recently as Thursday. This means to me that they certainly don't fall into the "limited quantities" list.

I'd be happy to work with anyone if I had any idea who was actually slated to receive these units next week. 

-Jay


----------



## tahoerob

jsa_usenet said:


> Does anyone have any ideas who are the real retailers in the San Francisco/Bay Area?
> 
> The phone numbers supplied by Dish seem to be wholesale-only operations or very non-retail-ish (with the exception of CompUSA or RadioShack).
> 
> The only local retailer I've spoken to who even knows what a 921 is said mid to end of January, after speaking to Dish as recently as Thursday. This means to me that they certainly don't fall into the "limited quantities" list.
> 
> I'd be happy to work with anyone if I had any idea who was actually slated to receive these units next week.
> 
> -Jay


Maybe we have to fly to Denver to pick one up at a retailer there!!


----------



## peterd

jsa_usenet said:


> [...] in the San Francisco/Bay Area?
> 
> [...]
> 
> The only local retailer I've spoken to who even knows what a 921 is ...


Jay -

Who was that?


----------



## dbdsac

tahoerob said:


> maybe you need to catch "Bikini Destinations" on HDNet


Saw it.....OUTSTANDING!!! :grin:


----------



## Richard King

I have 1 of the 3 921's that I ordered shipping to me tomorrow. The other 2 should ship to me "later in the week" although I suspect it will be next week. One of the 3 is not spoken for if someone here with over 500 posts is interested feel free to send me a PM.


----------



## Mike Richardson

Richard King said:


> I have 1 of the 3 921's that I ordered shipping to me tomorrow. The other 2 should ship to me "later in the week" although I suspect it will be next week. One of the 3 is not spoken for if someone here with over 500 posts is interested feel free to send me a PM.


Shouldn't we value the quality of posts rather than quantity? I could theoretically post 500 junk posts then ask you for a 921 and plonk down $1000.


----------



## Richard King

It's more of a security thing for me in that I don't do credit cards or PayPal. I want to sell it to someone who doesn't want to jepardize their position in this "community". I figure I could ship it to someone with 500+ posts and trust them to send me a good check when they receive it rather than having to do a COD/money order thing. Of course, if I can verify the person's background, communicate directly with them, and feel comfortable with them then I won't require the 500+ posts. I rarely sell to anyone here because I don't want to use the site for business, but in the past (three times so far) when I have sold items that people specifically needed I have always just shipped the items out and had them send me a check when they recieve it. It's always worked before, and if I am careful it will always work again.


----------



## P Smith

Hi RichardKing, (your PM box is full)

May I ask for the third 921 ? May be my number of post is not enough, but I have real money, not a check ! 

Regards,
Peter.


----------



## Richard King

Hi Paul, 
Try again with the PM. I have fixed.


----------



## lifterguy

jsa_usenet said:


> Does anyone have any ideas who are the real retailers in the San Francisco/Bay Area?
> 
> The phone numbers supplied by Dish seem to be wholesale-only operations or very non-retail-ish (with the exception of CompUSA or RadioShack).
> 
> The only local retailer I've spoken to who even knows what a 921 is said mid to end of January, after speaking to Dish as recently as Thursday. This means to me that they certainly don't fall into the "limited quantities" list.
> 
> I'd be happy to work with anyone if I had any idea who was actually slated to receive these units next week.
> 
> -Jay


I have contacted several retailers in my area over the past week. These are all local guys (the type that sell Dish along with TV's and appliances.) A couple of them said they just couldn't get the 921 yet. One guy said he could get one in a week. He was ready to take my order, but then told me the price was $1199.  I told him I wasn't willing to pay $200 over the suggested MSRP. I then found another retailer who also thought he could get one from his distributor in about a week, and his price was the $999 list.  I placed my order with him (I provided a credit card over the phone) and I'm waiting to see if he's actually able to get it. I'll let everyone know if he comes through!


----------



## HookedOnTV

I don't get it. They are only releasing 1000 for the whole country? Is this because that is all they have actually manufactured and packed or they think they can only handle 1000 people calling for tech support?


----------



## jcord51

It's for now. You'd be surprised how hard it is to get $1000 from people when it comes to putting their dollars down. Ask your friends if they would be willing to spend that kind of money. I hope to get mine today.


----------



## JerryLA

dbdsac said:


> Saw it.....OUTSTANDING!!! :grin:


I've been searching this morning for a 921 with no luck. The best I can do is get on a list with 100 orders ahead of mine. I called Dish and they told me I had to go through a retailer and could not order through Dish. Doesn't make sense to me. I live in Gunnison, Colorado and no one here has even heard of the 921. Anyone have any sources that may speed up the wait. Thanks. 
Jerry


----------



## scob-dog

New to this board but long time reader. I just thought I would share that I just ordered my 921 and will have it tomorrow. For those in the Northern VA area you may want to try PLUMMET GROUP (Dish Retailer) in Manassas, VA. Good Luck on your search for one!!!


----------



## scob-dog

JerryLA said:


> I've been searching this morning for a 921 with no luck. The best I can do is get on a list with 100 orders ahead of mine. I called Dish and they told me I had to go through a retailer and could not order through Dish. Doesn't make sense to me. I live in Gunnison, Colorado and no one here has even heard of the 921. Anyone have any sources that may speed up the wait. Thanks.
> Jerry


Jerry, From the dish network site you can do a search for local retailer. This is what I did and just went down the list calling until I found someone that could turn our transaction around quickly. Hopefully you to can manage this path, it is worth a try. Good Luck.

Mike


----------



## tahoerob

scob-dog said:


> New to this board but long time reader. I just thought I would share that I just ordered my 921 and will have it tomorrow. For those in the Northern VA area you may want to try PLUMMET GROUP (Dish Retailer) in Manassas, VA. Good Luck on your search for one!!!


help, I live in Winchester. Please PM or email: [email protected]
with their phone number!! I cannot find it listed.
Thanks


----------



## sabot

FRUSTRATED IN ATLANTA...I have called multiple retailers (both listed on Dish site and in the Yellow Pages). No one I've talked to has a clue regarding the 921. Anyone from Atlanta know a retailer that can install a 921 for me? 
Rich


----------



## JerryLA

Thanks for the suggestion Mike. I called the 3 retailers in my immediate area today and they said they would get back to me after they checked with Dish. So far not much luck. I'm going to keep working on it.


----------



## ddelmonte

scob-dog said:


> New to this board but long time reader. I just thought I would share that I just ordered my 921 and will have it tomorrow. For those in the Northern VA area you may want to try PLUMMET GROUP (Dish Retailer) in Manassas, VA. Good Luck on your search for one!!!


Do you have a phone number for this company? I cant find them in the yellow pages.

Thanks


----------



## jcord51

Sabot, why not call www.vssll.com they do business in Atlanta.


----------



## Rodney

Sabot,

I also love in Atlanta and I have been unable to find any 921s locally.
I just spoke with Tracy at VSSLL Communications. At the time of our conversation he stated he had 12 JVC DVR921 receivers. They are being allocated on a first payment received basis.


----------



## mraspen

I would like to thank you for being a VSSLL fan.
There are a couple Jerrys but I think we spoke on the phone earlier.
I signed up for this chat earlier. Several people suggested it and I finally had time.

Give me a call in the not to distant future. I think I owe you some money!




Tracy


----------



## mraspen

Happy New Year Rodney!




Tracy


----------



## ddelmonte

Rodney said:


> Sabot,
> 
> I also love in Atlanta and I have been unable to find any 921s locally.
> I just spoke with Tracy at VSSLL Communications. At the time of our conversation he stated he had 12 JVC DVR921 receivers. They are being allocated on a first payment received basis.


Hi, can someone provide me VSSLL's phone number. It's probably on their website, but I cant find it.. (so, you're going to climb on your roof eh????)..

David


----------



## Rodney

VSSLL Communications
877-487-4388
828-287-2582


----------



## Dominus

scob-dog said:


> New to this board but long time reader. I just thought I would share that I just ordered my 921 and will have it tomorrow. For those in the Northern VA area you may want to try PLUMMET GROUP (Dish Retailer) in Manassas, VA. Good Luck on your search for one!!!


Thanks for the info. Would you have a phone number for Plummet? I've tried yahoo! Maps and I come up empty-handed.

Thanks


----------



## tahoerob

Dominus said:


> Thanks for the info. Would you have a phone number for Plummet? I've tried yahoo! Maps and I come up empty-handed.
> 
> Thanks


they go by
http://www.skycomnetwork.com/contact.html

i got my 921 there as well.


----------



## Raymond Simonian

I gave a local retailer a $100 deposit with a credit card yesterday, Tuesday, January 6th. The retailer called Dish today and was only allowed to order a maximum of three 921's. I was one of the three. Another retailer had three on Dec. 29th but they were gone before I could secure one. DishDepot has apparently only been getting three a time. On the first shipment, Mark only got one. It is apparently going to be this way until next month when a large amount is going to be released nationally. Don Landis was correct again with his speculation. I am beginning to wonder if he has a reliable contact at Dish. I hope to pick up my 921 from the store which is about eight miles from where I live on Friday.


----------



## tahoerob

Raymond Simonian said:


> I gave a local retailer a $100 deposit with a credit card yesterday, Tuesday, January 6th. The retailer called Dish today and was only allowed to order a maximum of three 921's. I was one of the three. Another retailer had three on Dec. 29th but they were gone before I could secure one. DishDepot has apparently only been getting three a time. On the first shipment, Mark only got one. It is apparently going to be this way until next month when a large amount is going to be released nationally. Don Landis was correct again with his speculation. I am beginning to wonder if he has a reliable contact at Dish. I hope to pick up my 921 from the store which is about eight miles from where I live on Friday.


hopefully they are planning to update the bugs by the time the large shipment goes out or they will be spending a lot of money on overtime for tech support


----------



## P Smith

Mark Lamutt said:


> They're in the Denver warehouses. At least a bunch of them are. I'm pretty sure Atlanta has some as well.


I know for sure Atlanta got 1 palette ie around 25 of them that time.


----------

